# 1st POC tarpon released (possibly)



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Picked up this fish Mother's Day morning. Sightcasted with a live pogie and within twenty minutes she was CPR'd thanks to a skilled boat driver (my wife) and 50lb. Power Pro.


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

Great fish ........


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Great Job!! I ran the Galveston beachfront yesterday. Did not see any tarpon, but, the bait is there. Nice schools of bonita too. If the tarpon are not there yet it will be anytime now.

-Mike.


----------



## crtarpon (May 11, 2005)

Awesome.


----------



## listos? (Aug 22, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 6, 2006)

Great Catch!!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

yoo hoo thats awsome and yes the bait is there i cought a bunch of it--hopfully the poons will be biting soon in galveston area


----------



## Lovett (Sep 20, 2005)

Great Catch.... As for the Upper Coast...? I'd like to be wrong, but it is way early! Big time early! A waste of time early!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Holy cow Curtiss! That is a beautiful fish!!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Great job, Curtiss. That gets the old heart pumping just thinking those big boys and girls are back!


----------



## finatical (Dec 3, 2004)

Lovett said:


> Great Catch.... As for the Upper Coast...? I'd like to be wrong, but it is way early! Big time early! A waste of time early!


"methinks u dost protest to much"

tight lips & lines


----------



## dljones (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow! That is great... I am ready for them here in Corpus, and there are a few already. However, I think we are a few weeks out from the big push of the migration.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Belly Bruise Alert !!!*

Nice fish Curtis - bout a mile off and 140# ? I will be down June 16th and see if I can get a circle in three or four -

And no its not too early for POC, been catchin bigguns there in Late May and June for years.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

*In or out*

Looks like you were in the bay. I have heard that POC is holding some poons.

Can you believe that several years ago someone caught about a 30 pounder in Chocolate Bay?


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

just awsome!


----------



## lowtide (Apr 3, 2006)

*tarpon*

congrats on your catch. just curious if she was in the pass, jetties, or beachfront? i usually see them at the jetties every so often they will roll in the pass.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

*all over*



lowtide said:


> congrats on your catch. just curious if she was in the pass, jetties, or beachfront? i usually see them at the jetties every so often they will roll in the pass.


The fish are all over, each area you mentioned plus several spots in the bays. As with most other species of fish you must find the bait and the tarpon should be near.


----------

